

Floating Point Numbers - jwmerrill
http://blogs.mathworks.com/cleve/2014/07/07/floating-point-numbers/

======
kqr2
Obligatory link to _What Every Computer Scientist Should Know About Floating-
Point Arithmetic_

[http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.ht...](http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19957-01/806-3568/ncg_goldberg.html)

------
acqq
It seems there's an error in the text:

"must be representable in binary using at most 52 bits for double precision
and 23 bits for single recision. In other words, for double, 2^52f is an
integer in the interval

0≤2^52f<2^52"

52 bits are used in the double but the highest 53rd bit is implicit for all
IEEE754 doubles which aren't denormals. And denormals use less bits as they
approach 0.

The text misses both important aspects of the standard.

And what's with that "I've always known him by his nickname "Velvel"" and then
using the nickname from that point on? Sounds like Monty Python sketch:
[http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9svCBKWpCRQ](http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9svCBKWpCRQ)

